# Do guys like sensitive girls?



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

i'm not talking about that clingy type.. just sensitive -_- 
what do you think? 

i think i'm very sensitive.. but i'm not that kind of annoying sensitive girl


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, plenty do.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Many will. Some might not. In other words: Every individual is different.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Some do. Not the types who get interested in me.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Many will. Some might not. In other words: Every individual is different.


 This is the answer to every single thread that starts with "Do guys/girls like......"


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

yes and no.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Some do. Not the types who get interested in me.


Aww  Sorry to hear that.



Donnie in the Dark said:


> This is the answer to every single thread that starts with "Do guys/girls like......"


True :b


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> True :b


I post it quite often on these threads- someone has to point it out!
I can understand why people ask these questions, I suppose it is the way they are phrased that is exasperating.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Aww  Sorry to hear that.


Why?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Why?


Oh sorry, I thought you meant you'd had some bad luck or something. um...carry on :afr


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I do.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Why?


obviously because its just so goddamn heart breaking to not be sought after by types that find sensitivity appealing.

also because he needed an excuse to elucidate the ever near "internet hug."

but i could be wrong.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Oh sorry, I thought you meant you'd had some bad luck


Oh. Nope. Just that I wouldn't consider myself the sensitive type, so I don't attract guys who like delicate flowers and such.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Ah I see. Yeah I should stop posting when I'm tired...I'm not thinking straight.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Everyone is sensitive. Redundant thread. Come on, people.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I post it quite often on these threads- someone has to point it out!
> I can understand why people ask these questions, I suppose it is the way they are phrased that is exasperating.


To be fair, I gather the OP comes from an exceptionally oppressive, male-dominated background so the question isn't so surprising.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Feck yeah, but usually when someone says they're not clingy chances are they're clingy #scumbagbrain


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I usually attracted to sensitive clingy girls and/or extremely passionate girls.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Bluestar29 said:


> I usually attracted to sensitive clingy girls and/or extremely passionate girls.


Brother dated a clingy girl. She photoshopped photos of him with other people and cut them out and put her photo over them.

You sure you want that?


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Brother dated a clingy girl. She photoshopped photos of him with other people and cut them out and put her photo over them.
> 
> You sure you want that?


No pictures, no problems.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Bluestar29 said:


> No pictures, no problems.


Good because my brother has facebook and has a ton of photos of himself.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Why would anyone like a sensitive girl? :/
I just want a piece of metal that vaguely resembles a female, cause, you know, that is the point.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> This is the answer to every single thread that starts with "Do guys/girls like......"


Do guys/girls like puppy murders?


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

its a secret shhhhhhh


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

As long as its not annoying.


----------



## thruthecracks (Jan 13, 2014)

I think complaints about redundant questions are missing an important point. Perhaps many are really asking whether they will be loved.

Yes, people love sensitives. They may get annoyed with them, but they also appreciate their gifts, such as compassion toward others or creativity.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, and clinginess is a plus.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

housebunny said:


> puppy murders? :con


it makes more sense if u read the original post i quoted


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, it depends on how you define "sensitive".

If it's that sort of girl that extremely over emotional and has a breakdown due to just about everything, then while I may empathize it's certainly not the kind of person I would like by my side.

But a mature girl that's in contact with her emotions but isn't dominated by them is extremely desirable in my opinion.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Rich19 said:


> it makes more sense if u read the original post i quoted


Some probably do to be honest.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Brother dated a clingy girl. She photoshopped photos of him with other people and cut them out and put her photo over them.
> 
> You sure you want that?


Yes, that'd be pretty hot. It turns me on in a strange way. It must be cool to have someone which you deeply connect with and love obsess over you. Total yandere :3

I like sensitive girls but I PREFER them CLINGY.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Mlochail said:


> Yes, that'd be pretty hot. It turns me on in a strange way. It must be cool to have someone which you deeply connect with and love obsess over you. Total yandere :3
> 
> I like sensitive girls but I PREFER them CLINGY.


Whatever.
Floats.
Your.
Boat.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't, but others do.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Choa said:


> i'm not talking about that clingy type.. just sensitive -_-
> what do you think?
> 
> i think i'm very sensitive.. but i'm not that kind of annoying sensitive girl


 I think you'd have to elaborate a lot on just what you mean by "sensitive". I've known women who were sensitive in that way that they got offended no matter what you said to them because they almost always read more into it than was really there (or intended). This (IMO) is not good. I don't really care if a woman gets offended by something that was meant as an insult or something but if you can't speak to her because there's no way to do it without pissing her off, that's too much.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Absolutely.
Means a sign of intelligence.
Too tomboyish is a turn-off in my book.
Usually means perceptive and can judge the right crowd to hang round if any.
And...the arts !! music, literature, drama.....I love it!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Mersault said:


> Why would anyone like a sensitive girl? :/
> I just want a piece of metal that vaguely resembles a female, cause, you know, that is the point.


Robots - they are the future :yes


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Many will. Some might not. In other words: Every individual is different.


I'm not different! 

But yeah, I like sensitive girls.
I don't know if it's an attractive trait as it's not really something I'm looking for, but it's not something that'd make me lose interest either.
Rather sensitive than insensitive though.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I like a girl who cries a lot, but not the type who keeps interpreting everything I say as an insult. But if she cries over stuff like accidentally dropping her pen, or stepping in a puddle, or if she feels cold, I'm okay with that.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i had a bf who was clingy and the relationship didnt last that long


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Brother dated a clingy girl. She photoshopped photos of him with other people and cut them out and put her photo over them.
> 
> You sure you want that?


LOL.........yes please.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Brother dated a clingy girl. She photoshopped photos of him with other people and cut them out and put her photo over them.
> 
> You sure you want that?


:afr


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't be dating a girl who's less sensitive than me, so yeah she's going to have to be an emotional ticking time bomb.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

It depends what you mean by sensitive. If I felt like I had to walk on egg shells around her and she was easily offended by everything, I don't think that would work for me. If she were the type to cry at every little thing, I couldn't deal with that, either. I guess the answer for me is if she's extremely sensitive, I wouldn't like that.

Clingy is an instant no.

Then there are guys that like that kind of thing. It just depends on the person.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

God, I hope not.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I like girls with high social status and money.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I love sensitive girls. Sensitive means more feminine, which is something that is attractive to me.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

*yea*



Choa said:


> i'm not talking about that clingy type.. just sensitive -_-
> what do you think?
> 
> i think i'm very sensitive.. but i'm not that kind of annoying sensitive girl


yes we do


----------



## TreborHG9 (Dec 22, 2013)

I like girls that are sensitive. I don't mean like the girls that get emotional when you do something wrong or they break a nail. I mean girls that are not overly aggressive and like to hug a lot  YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes. Women need to be more sensetive/emotional than men. But both men and women need to be sensetive/emotional to understand each other


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Royals said:


> Yes. *Women need to be more sensetive/emotional than men.* But both men and women need to be sensetive/emotional to understand each other


Women need to be whatever they want to be, without males trying to stereotype and tell them how they should or shouldn't be.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Women need to be whatever they want to be, without males trying to stereotype and tell them how they should or shouldn't be.


You're right. Maybe I should have said it is more normal or expected for women to be emotional, and men more strong and protective. But yes, they can be both of this. It's just the way we are raised. I believe men are not woosies for expressing their emotions or for crying, but many believe that still.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Love sensitive girls, but it is important for me that they will know to stand for themselves as well.


----------



## mind0vermatter (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I do, to an extent. I like girls who melt when they see a kitten or puppy or sometimes might cry when they watch a touching movie. However, I don't like those who can't take a joke, take everything personal, or cry if they don't get their way, etc.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Choa said:


> i'm not talking about that clingy type.. just sensitive -_-
> what do you think?
> 
> i think i'm very sensitive.. but i'm not that kind of annoying sensitive girl


I have to say I do like sensitive women but I like sensitive people in general too.

Some women have perfect radar for empathy. Saying the right thing that makes you feel better about your issue and yourself. I guess I'm talking more about the empathic, generous listener type.
This is what is missing a lot of the time with guys. It's not cool to talk about your problems and get too emotional with guys. Kind of more competitive too.
I don't really mean the more artistic sensitive type. They can be too highly strung. Those types are kind of looking for the therapist in you...which is really what I might be looking for in a sensitive gal...


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I guess that means I do like feminine women as women do like masculine men....something I can't provide


----------



## airwalker (Jan 29, 2014)

It depends in what way the girl is sensitive in. It can cause annoyance if she is sensitive about something which for the general mass is nothing. Other can find it cute. Overall it depends on your personality. You might balance it up with other things such as beauty, intelligence or charm.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Royals said:


> Yes. Women need to be more sensetive/emotional than men. But both men and women need to be sensetive/emotional to understand each other





Sacrieur said:


> Women need to be whatever they want to be, without males trying to stereotype and tell them how they should or shouldn't be.


You beat me to it.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Women need to be whatever they want to be, without males trying to stereotype and tell them how they should or shouldn't be.


And the same for men.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Mlochail said:


> And the same for men.


And it's not just men that shouldn't tell women how to be. Women shouldn't tell other women, and men shouldn't tell other men.
It's as if the rule is really that people shouldn't tell other people how to be, and gender is unimportant :b


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Sure, i love very feminine women.. sweet, kind, graceful, classy.


----------

